Ask HN: Which static site generator you use? - xcoding
======
rwieruch
I can recommend to use Hugo [0] as a static website generator. They have
plenty of themes [1] to choose from. You can still adjust it with basic
knowledge in HTML/CSS. Afterward you can chose where to host it. You can use
Github Pages [2] for free or pay for a service like DigitalOcean [3]. I wrote
a technical cheatsheet [4] on how to setup your own website with these
ingredients.

\- [0] [https://gohugo.io/](https://gohugo.io/)

\- [1] [http://themes.gohugo.io/](http://themes.gohugo.io/)

\- [2] [https://pages.github.com/](https://pages.github.com/)

\- [3] [https://www.digitalocean.com/](https://www.digitalocean.com/)

\- [4] [http://www.robinwieruch.de/own-website-in-five-
days/](http://www.robinwieruch.de/own-website-in-five-days/)

~~~
chauhankiran
Does GitHub support Hugo? As I only know that it has support for jekyll. If
they support then I want try with it. I tried with jekyll but i find
customization little complex.

~~~
0x54MUR41
Same. As far as I know, GitHub only supports Jekyll. If you need to serve Hugo
for static site generator, I would recommend to use GitLab Pages [1]. It's
free and you can connect your own domain and TLS certificates. Not to mention,
your repository visibility.

[1]: [https://pages.gitlab.io/](https://pages.gitlab.io/)

------
geraldbauer
It all depends e.g. what's your favorite (scripting) language? what's your
favorite template (language)? what's your favorite configuration format /
language? and so on. I've put together a stay static showcase - that shows the
same website / sample site (w/ posts, pages, datafiles) in 10+ static website
builders / generator - see
[https://github.com/staystatic/staystatic](https://github.com/staystatic/staystatic)
Cheers.

------
laktek
If you want to try something browser-based, not tied to any scripting
languages - I'd like to introduce Pragma
([https://pragma.build](https://pragma.build)). Read the intro blog post [0]
and request for an invite if that sounds interesting.

[0] [https://www.laktek.com/2016/11/29/introducing-
pragma/](https://www.laktek.com/2016/11/29/introducing-pragma/)

------
xparadigm
Used Jekyll ([https://jekyllrb.com/](https://jekyllrb.com/)) for a while. But
now Hugo ([https://gohugo.io/](https://gohugo.io/)).

~~~
aliirz
What made you shift to hugo?

~~~
xparadigm
This:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CdiDYZ51a2o](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CdiDYZ51a2o)
Not that I need that much speed. But could not resist.

------
gls2ro
I use Jekyll for most static sites where I present information (most of them
are internal websites for specific projects inside companies) And I use
middleman when I want a little bit more custom things to happen.

------
stevenhubertron
Jekyll and Middleman both on larger scale production sites.

------
rurban
Since my favorite scripting languages produced nothing of value in the last
decade I started using hugo and don't care patching it. It just works.

------
Davidbrcz
Hugo : [https://gohugo.io/](https://gohugo.io/)

------
jbreckmckye
Octopress, because it handles code formatting particularly well.

------
amirouche
MyOwnStaticBlogGenerator

------
probinso
pelican, it supports jupyter notebooks

~~~
dagw
Out of the box or as a plugin? I can't find anything on the pelican website.

------
perfmode
Middleman

